# 2003 Gheenoe



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good, I need a cork for my boat!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks good. I have the same push pole holder and like it much better than the pole cat !


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool Boat.............


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Love the platform..... Looks like you could get two people up on that thing.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

saw clark doin the cha cha on it saturday! ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

it also functions as a t-top when driving!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I digging that platform too........

Great boat. You picked an especially nice Gheenoe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

The one I saw your boat on saturday at the goon is really nice set up especially I love your t-top. I wanted to know where I can find a t-top like yours? So I can get one. Nice boat!!!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for the compliments. 

I had an idea to mount cooler chocks(sp?) for a marine cooler with a cushion or sea dek on top of the lid on the center hump so it can be a passenger seat and then mount a stand up bar behind that so i can stand and operate the tiller with an extension. BUT! I was looking today and i think the large platform will prevent this because the front legs would seem to prevent full ability to turn the motor with an extension. The platform was originally made for a stick steer set up.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

brew,
What is the hump in the cockpit for? I have never seenanything like that before. Great looking noe!
Weedy


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> brew,
> What is the hump in the cockpit for? I have never seenanything like that before. Great looking noe!
> Weedy


Ive have heard 2 explanations but i havent asked Pugar so im not sure which one is correct:

1. the boat was originally designed as a NMZ and had no way to put a motor on it. the hump was supposed to hold a rowing track so Capt Will could guide clients in the NMZ
2. it is a sort of stringer and was more of a design experiment. i think the front livewell lines also run through it. 

--jad


----------



## 1morcast (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you have any pics of the TM mounted on the bow. I want to mount mine similar to that on my next ride. Hate having it mounted hanging off the side. My last one was mounted dead center off the nose, but had to shave down about 1" to make it sit level when deployed.

ZW


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

ill try to get a pic this weekend. 

fyi i think the standard set up (bracket with transom mount) probably works better but it came like this so it aint getting changed


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

i finally got a definitive answer as to why this boat has a weird hump in the middle. Per Capt Will it was designed to hold a rowing track that never got finished. Clark was right all along!


----------

